# Bosch 4100-9



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

Fellas I need some information regarding the Bosch 4100-9 portable table saw. Whatever model that is out there right now will be the one I'm going to be thinking of purchasing. I'd love to get a full blown table saw one day but do not have the room right now and I think a contractor saw would be about the same. Okay, most reviews I have read say the 4100-9 is a great saw. I have looked at the comparable DeWalt and the Ridgid and the Makita. What do you guy's think?
Thanks
scarrylarry


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That Bosch is a nice saw. I like the stand if you have room for it. It’s a little bulky if your transporting it all the time. 

The rack and pinion fence on the DW744 is a tough feature to beat though. If the stand is a important feature for you then go for the Bosch. If not you may want to take a closer look at the DeWalt.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That does look like a fine saw and I have heard good things about it.

I have the DeWalt ----That has proven itself to be tough--accurate and compact--(mine lives in my truck so size is important)---Love the fence---


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> That does look like a fine saw and I have heard good things about it.


I got to use one for about a month when working on a buddies job (burn up his tools, right) with no complaints. 

The fence squares up nicely when you lock it. Same power as the DW and has a little larger table surface. It will cut 47 degrees, something I wish my DW could do at times. 

All in all though once you’ve got used to the R&P fence on the DW there’s no turning back, for me anyway. Being able to quickly and effortlessly make the finest of adjustments closes the deal for me.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*Thanks !!!!*

Thanks you guy's for your honest replies.It's even more helpful when you list some of the features that you like or don't like which you did!
I'm a little unclear about the angle cuts though mentioned about the DeWalt.I should read up a little more on the saw's specifications.Are you talking about blade tilt or miter,
Many Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The blade on the Bosch will bevel 47 degrees compared to 45 on the DW. Not a big deal but there have been times if I had those extra 2 degrees, I would have used them.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I love the accuracy of the fence--I'm mostly an inside guy----cabinets and trim---stairs--

Fine cuts to expensive wood----a good clean cut that is right on the money is essential--the DeWalt has done that for me --for years.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i own the bosch and have used the dewalt and rigid quite a bit as well. 

the dewalt is a good accurate saw however if the fence gets knocked out of alignment its a real bastard to re-align, dealt with this a few times. the first time it took us 3-4 hrs driving around to stores to find the correct size nut driver needed to adjust the fence... and once you find it , its still a pain in the but

the bosch however has all the hardware come with it and it can be realigned in about 5 minutes, simpler design is better for a reason. also bosch now has a compact model out now which will mitre -2 degrees up to 47 degrees which is really handy to have at odd times

the ridgid is very similar to the bosch, the one most noticable thing i didnt like about it was the switch its smaller and in a harder to get at location.. not a good thing if you get in trouble cutting something and your trying to shut down the saw without looking for the switch


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

wooworkbykirk said:


> it took us 3-4 hrs driving around to stores to find the correct size nut driver needed to adjust the fence...


Wow, and you’re in metric country too. A 10mil is pretty easy to come by here.


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*woodwork by kirk*



wooworkbykirk said:


> i own the bosch and have used the dewalt and rigid quite a bit as well.
> 
> the dewalt is a good accurate saw however if the fence gets knocked out of alignment its a real bastard to re-align, dealt with this a few times. the first time it took us 3-4 hrs driving around to stores to find the correct size nut driver needed to adjust the fence... and once you find it , its still a pain in the but
> 
> ...


Kirk
I assume that when you say you knocked the fence on the Dewalt out of alignment you meant that the rack and pinion gears were out?Or am I not really on the ball here?
Thanks Lawrence


----------



## scarrylarry (Jun 1, 2010)

*More Looking*

So I went to one of the major tool dealers near me(not a big box store) and looked over the Bosch 4100 and the comparable dewalt that also has the portable stand with wheels.I compared them the best I could in the short time I had there.I'll go back again next weel possibly.The saws seem to both have pros and cons,what I mean what one saw has going for it the other does not.For instant the mitre seemed a littel sloppy in the track of the Bosch but not so on the Dewalt.The Bosch has meatl in places where the DeWalt does not.The Bosch has a wider rip capacity bigger work surface than the DeWalt.So I'm scratcing my head now and looking at the belt driven contactor saws did not help .
Thanks
scarrylarry


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Forget all about the miter gauge on a portable saw---they are to small and will never work safely or give you a true cut-----Use a chop saw or get a full sized table saw if you need miter capacity.

Just my experience-----


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

exactly, mitre gauges on contractor saws are near useless, there isnt enough table space in front of or behind the blade to be of any use. thus having a mitre saw as well. ive had my bosch 4 or 5 years now i guess and maybe looked at the mitre gauge twice 

as for metric,, not really it is available here but i almost never use metric


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I just throw away the miter gauge so my assistant won't try to use it----we always have a chop saw on site so the need seldom comes up---


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

yah, i do that with the blade guards... shouldnt say that out loud though... with the custom work i do id spend 3/4 of my day simply taking the guard off and putting it back on.. some tasks arent possible with a guard and i find less safe having it because i cant see what im doing


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

wooworkbykirk said:


> yah, i do that with the blade guards... shouldnt say that out loud though...



Kirk--what is a blade guard?------------------------------------------:whistling2:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> what is a blade guard?------------------------------------------:whistling2:


That’s when you lower the blade at the end of the day to protect it from everything else that gets thrown in the back of the truck. :laughing:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, Thanks for clearing that up----


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

umm thats the grey round thing with a built in handle which is on the side of the bosch table saw. it holds your spare blades, wrench and allen keys.. plus a carpenter pencil and regular pencil... 

when im done with the saw for the day i lower the blade below the surface of the table and then slide the fence directly over it so anyone tinkering with the saw cant raise the blade


----------



## supermike (Oct 9, 2011)

Love the Bosch ! It's the " Mercedes" of saws. Love never having to carry the saw, just roll it around and loads easily into my van. Not one complaint. Took me about half a Sunday to assemble and set up.


----------

